# Weird bike photo thread?



## mrg (Dec 7, 2021)

Didn't think these are old enough for the old photo thread so maybe a weird photo thread🥺


----------



## mike j (Dec 8, 2021)

....


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 8, 2021)

The only picture that needs explanation is the village with the tart on the balcony.  What is it painted on?  The first yellow bike picture I am riding with the fork backwards to show it wrong.  The red bike is a swing bike.  I know that some of these are not bikes but they don't get the attention that they deserve.


----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 8, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1524050
> 
> View attachment 1524051
> 
> ...



Shelbiarkson?!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Lonestar (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Lonestar (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Lonestar (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 8, 2021)

mrg said:


> Didn't think these are old enough for the old photo thread so maybe a weird photo thread🥺View attachment 1523947View attachment 1523949



Always have been intrigued by that camper bike, looks super cool 😎👍


----------



## Sven (Dec 9, 2021)

mrg said:


> View attachment 1523949



Those guys got a set of balls on them wearing those jerseys. The Hells Angels are very protective of their trademarked insignia or any that closely resemble their "colors". Even the red and white rocker can get you an ass kicking or sued. Doesn't  offend me in the least, just sayin'
Good luck to them.


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 9, 2021)

Here’s a couple of odd bikes that I have.


----------



## PLERR (Dec 9, 2021)

I bought a nice Delta Winner headlight today and this was attached to it. 😂





E=-)


----------



## vincev (Dec 10, 2021)

I see a classic Cheeto bike !!


----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 11, 2021)

IDK bout this one. Is it possible to design and make one uglier?


----------



## Sven (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2021)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1525774View attachment 1525775





Moving schit is a breeze with the new Schwinn Breeze. Makes a great mate for the Heavy-Duti that can't do half a load.


----------



## Sven (Dec 12, 2021)

Then there is the lawn mower bicycle collection


----------



## juvela (Dec 12, 2021)

-----

one of the human powered vehicles at the Burning Man event a few years ago...





-----


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Dec 13, 2021)

My ice bike. Lol.


----------



## mrg (Dec 14, 2021)

It's just a bucking Monark!


----------



## mrg (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## JohnMast (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Billythekid (Jan 4, 2022)

Spalding


----------



## ditchpig (Feb 10, 2022)

A little harder to peddle when we hit gravel!


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 11, 2022)

Schwinn DX deluxe


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 11, 2022)

cds2323 said:


> View attachment 1568169
> 
> View attachment 1568168
> 
> ...



I've tried one of those on land, sadly never in the water; it could well be the same machine as in the last photo posted by @cds2323 above.....



...I don't look as good in a swimsuit though!


----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2022)




----------

